# [SOLVED] Update drivers X-Fi Fatal1ty Professional



## HyeinJi (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello

I was directed here from usasma from the BSOD forums. I am having problems updating the drivers for my sound card. There are some .sys files that need to be updated. But when I run creative's update procedure, there is a lot of software/applications that are installed(e.g., ALchemy etc). If I uncheck them, I am unable to install the drivers. I am really confused.

The list of .sys files that need to be updated are as follows:

ctoss2k.sys
ctprxy2k.sys
ctaud2k.sys
CTHWIUT.SYS
ctsfm2k.sys
ha20x22k.sys
emupia2k.sys
CT20XUT.SYS
CTEXFIFX.SYS

If any more information is needed. Please ask. I am grateful for any help I can get.

Thank you,
Christopher


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Update drivers X-Fi Fatal1ty Professional*

Hi Hyeinji :wave:

Have you tried uninstalling all the 'Creative' software, rebooting then installing the new driver?

Also, is the driver installation-file-name 'SBXF_PCDRV_XPVT_LB_2_18_0015.exe'? It's available from this *link* - The 1st driver in the list.

Fingers crossed, that should just be the driver only (the DL file-size looks right), without the rest of the gubbins (Alchemy etc.)


----------



## HyeinJi (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Update drivers X-Fi Fatal1ty Professional*

Hey!

Thank you for helping me. I started uninstalling everything with creative that I could find in programs and features. Now I will uninstall and then apply the .exe file you provided in the link. I hope it will solve my problems. Thank you!
Chris


----------



## HyeinJi (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Update drivers X-Fi Fatal1ty Professional*

Unfortunately. The installation said I had no product detected. (Which I of course do)
The setup exited by itself because of this :O


----------



## HyeinJi (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Update drivers X-Fi Fatal1ty Professional*

I dont have extreme gamer.
I got X-Fi Fatal1ty Professional


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Update drivers X-Fi Fatal1ty Professional*

Ooops my bad, I just saw 'Fatality Pro' at the end and missed the 'gamer' bit









I can't find anything for 'X-Fi Fatal1ty Professional' but there is a 'X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional' listed, is yours the 'Titanium' model?

If so, this is the (hopefully) correct link :wink:

As above, it's the 1st driver listed (47.53Mb), it might also be worth having a look at the 'Product Identification Module Update' (4.32Mb) immediately below the driver:-

This update resolves the hardware/device detection issue for Creative Sound Blaster® X-Fi™ and X-Fi Titanium series of audio devices in Microsoft® Windows® 7. For more details, read the rest of this web release note.



> This download supports the following audio devices only:
> 
> Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty® Champion Series
> Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series
> ...


It might be of use for you.


----------



## HyeinJi (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Update drivers X-Fi Fatal1ty Professional*

I actually don't know if I have Titanium or not. But I will definetly try the driver! 
I will reply shortly with the results!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Update drivers X-Fi Fatal1ty Professional*

Good luck


----------



## HyeinJi (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Update drivers X-Fi Fatal1ty Professional*

It worked!
But after I restarted. I was asked to auto update. And all the other applications like alchemy where asked to update. I canceled that one. Was I supposed to do that?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Update drivers X-Fi Fatal1ty Professional*

Shouldn't matter. If there is a newer version available, it will likely prompt you to update every time you reboot. Check the application configuration for an option to disable checking for updates, or simply update.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Update drivers X-Fi Fatal1ty Professional*

Glad you finally got it working again, I was starting to run out of ideas :grin:

I used to get the 'junk'-updates with my 'X-Fi Xtreme Audio' auto-updater until I turned it off cos all the updates were for the extraneous software that I never used, like Alchemy, Creative media-player etc. but nothing for the drivers. I now do a manual update-check approx once a month as part of my PC-maintenance - I ignore all but the basic driver-updates, not that there's been many of them so I assume all is still stable with my audio-world :laugh:


----------



## HyeinJi (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Update drivers X-Fi Fatal1ty Professional*



WereBo said:


> Glad you finally got it working again, I was starting to run out of ideas :grin:
> 
> I used to get the 'junk'-updates with my 'X-Fi Xtreme Audio' auto-updater until I turned it off cos all the updates were for the extraneous software that I never used, like Alchemy, Creative media-player etc. but nothing for the drivers. I now do a manual update-check approx once a month as part of my PC-maintenance - I ignore all but the basic driver-updates, not that there's been many of them so I assume all is still stable with my audio-world :laugh:


Thank you!


----------

